# Notification of Investigation of IELTS Test Result



## nanstygorgon (Mar 8, 2016)

I was anxiously waiting for my IELTS results and I received an email from British Council with the above topic. 

_Strict quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analysed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates.

As a result of these procedures, your test scores for the XXXXXx 2016 have come under scrutiny and are being investigated. Your results are being withheld while this investigation is being conducted. Please note that all investigations are conducted without prejudice by the IELTS Test Partners._

This is the 1st time I heard something like this. Has anyone else experienced the same? Any idea how long will they take them release the results?


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

I had the same issue , I think Its the same exam , 5 March 16 .

No worries , Its mostly happened because of two reasons , either you had a high score in all modules , or you had a different score between two modules for more than two marks .

As For me , Its most probably the reading and other module , the reading was super easy to me and I bit I got above 7.5 .

The bad news is we need to wait , at least another 15 days , sometimes it takes 2-3 months !


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

amorad said:


> I had the same issue , I think Its the same exam , 5 March 16 .
> 
> No worries , Its mostly happened because of two reasons , either you had a high score in all modules , or you had a different score between two modules for more than two marks .
> 
> ...





nanstygorgon said:


> I was anxiously waiting for my IELTS results and I received an email from British Council with the above topic.
> 
> _Strict quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analysed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates.
> 
> ...



Yes its normal and happening to many candidates.
*
Could you people please answer, What do you think, your chances are of scoring 7 bands in each section?*


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope so , but I don't think .


----------

